# Stressy lizards ftl...



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, it turns out Rufux has been throwing his weight around... Teeny was going downhill fast.

So 80 or 90 quid later she has a new home that she seems to be settling into nicely even if she is still pacing about a fair bit.

Time will tell and she's a toughie so she'll calm down soon


----------

